# White Trout in the Black Water River



## Bullgat0r (May 13, 2012)

Thought I would share a few pics from a great couple of hours of fishing. The white trout were hitting like crazy but the speck bite was terrible. Cold morning about 7:30am, dead low tide turning in, 1/8 ounce white jig head and electric chicken hook tail YUM.


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

Mess of fish, looks like you were busy!


----------



## Bullgat0r (May 13, 2012)

Average size was 13 to 16 inches, I think it took longer to clean them than it did to catch them. They taste different being caught in fresh water too.


----------



## L Hull (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice catch. Hope you striped the bellies, they make excellent bait.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

What do you use the belly stripes to catch.


----------



## flydoc (Dec 14, 2012)

Is there a limit on W Trout.. How do they fare to specks on the grill..

Cheers FD


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

> What do you use the belly stripes to catch.


we use the strips to catch other critters. cut into different lengths, trying to match the hatch, and you can split the strip mimicking a tail so it 'flutters/swims' through the water. works offshore too for the larger ususal suspects too.

catch 'em up.


----------



## L Hull (Jan 19, 2011)

I've caught lots of things with trout bellies. What I do is fillet the sides off, cut the rib meat out then cut it into strips. Then Fillet the skin off, this leaves me with a nice litle fillet.(Unless Your keeping the small ones) You can cut small strips and tip jigs with it. Med strips catch sand trout real well( guess they're cannibals lol). Blue fish love them. Anything that will eat cut bait will eat them.


----------



## jackstraw2169 (Apr 17, 2012)

Awesome catch! It looks like they're all singing in that last pic. Like a choir or something.


----------



## Bullgat0r (May 13, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing when I took the picture.


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

flydoc said:


> Is there a limit on W Trout.. How do they fare to specks on the grill..
> 
> Cheers FD


White trout has the standard bag limit of '2 specimens or 100lbs, whichever is greater, per person, per day'.

I've never had specks on the grill, but white/sand trout are great eating, a very fair taste.


----------

